# 2004 Mcpherson EDGE review



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

*THANKS*

For the review Matt


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Edge*

Matt, 

I could not agree with you more ... This bow is awesome ... I just have one more little thing to add ..... 

Pearson has made its presence known with the new Magneto cam system and I for one have owned an Xtec and this new Edge shoots and holds better than the Xtec and in my opinion is more forgiving ... This thing is recoil FREE ... and the camo is awesome .... The grip is also beautiful 


Jeremy, 

You were right Vib-X SUX ... Sucks all the vibration right out of the bow ..... and yes ..... This bow is finer than a frog hair .... 


Thanks , 

Mike


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Great Bow!*

All of you are right........this is one of the best bows on the market today. Smooth draw characteristic, good speed, and great looks. This bow is well made and compares with anything out there. I have had several top shooters put this bow in their hands and they all have said they were amazed at it's draw characteristics and how well it stayed on target. Pearson did their homework with this bow-well done!


----------



## evansarchery (Jun 10, 2003)

Has to be the best bow for 2004 by far. I'm shooting one at 30" draw, 70 pounds, 410 grain hunting arrow, with string leeches, and I'm still shooting 295 fps. That's impressive.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Yep*

evansarchery, 

Couldn't be happier ... I was wondering if I was the only one in the high 90's with over 400 grains 



Sweet Bow ......


----------



## twopass is me (Apr 14, 2020)

a brand new set of strings in 2022 and I still love this bow so hard to believe its old enough to drink


----------

